# Help ID a fish from only a description



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been searching for the name of this fish with no luck. Does anyone know what it is?
It is Giant Danio Size. It has a gold metalic body with a number of blue vertical bars. I am quite sure it is Asian. I cannot find a picture of it anywhere.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Zacco platypus?
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/speciessummary.php?id=7762
always for sale at the size you're referring to, but can get larger.










or it could be any number of giant danio species- there are many.

GL!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This is what I know as a giant danio.
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cyprinids/GiantDanio.php


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I do believe it is a Zacco species. The bars are a lot more uniform. Do you know of any links to sites that show other species within the Zacco genus?


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I found it. It is a Barilius species, possibly bakeri. They are also known as hill trout and are found in India.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=447

wow, they do look similar. I take it you've seen them available? Pretty cool looking.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I work for an Aquarium Service Company and we have some in one of our clients tanks. They are very cool fish. I am trying to talk someone into letting me "barrow" a male and female to see if I can breed them.


----------

